# Thoughts on Brandi Lyons training?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't watched R tt H in years. It is too hard to watch a young horse's training be rushed in order to win a contest. When I watched Clinton Anderson once (not in person) I had to say, 'no more'.


----------



## agoodhoss (9 mo ago)

tinyliny said:


> I haven't watched R tt H in years. It is too hard to watch a young horse's training be rushed in order to win a contest. When I watched Clinton Anderson once (not in person) I had to say, 'no more'.


She said she plans on competing again next year


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What you saw was a advertising campaign showing off of "trainers" and how quickly then can turn around un-handled to riding "well"...
A masterful expose' of trainers now with a following of recognition and seen results...
To some a complete turn-off in the rush method, to others it is exactly what they want so a good base and now ability to ride the animal....
What to some is fantastic to others is garbage...

No comment on the judging of the competition nor if name-recognition had any part of the outcome.
All I can say is, don't go again to view it if it not fit what your style is or wants/needs are...
For some, its great and others not...to each their own.

Road to the Horse is a "natural horse" exposition and a fast moving training of them....its a competition, period.
Opens the eyes of many to some of the tricks used, gimmicks seen and actual good training technique depending upon who is being presented and the animal involved.
If you believe in NH something to see...
If you not, then guess skip it...
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

I enjoy colt starting competitons for entertainment sake HOWEVER I also would not want a colt rushed as they do in these competitions. They can and will likely turn out to be great horses still... but too many chances for holes in fundamentals for my liking. 

I also was very underwhelmed by the trainer selection and "skills" seen. I was a little ticked that it was an "old boys" club, I feel these competitions should be for up and coming trainers to try and make a name for themselves and get a foot in the door. 

Brandi stated herself that she lacks a lot of confidence working with horses and I think unfortunately that was very obvious especially when competing against 3 show boats who have all done this multiple times before. Brandi seems to be doing her own thing while her brother has basically jumped on their dad's back and really ran with the whole Lyon's Legacy name. 

I was very underwhelmed this year as well. I actually spent this last weekend at a local colt starting competition and was MUCH more impressed by what I saw than I was at RTTH.


----------

